# France advice and help



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Late February early march we intend having / trying our 1st trip over to France , just be having about 8 days over there while its quiet to get a feel for it probably have about 3 to 4 days on a site , never been before we are going over via tunnel and back by dfds only we intend only going about 100 miles into France probably just around the north. can any one recommend some decent aires for the other 4 days preferably near to a town and coast and a decent cheapish site with hook up


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The French- in common with most Europeans- think of camping as a summer sport and most campsites are closed until after Easter. Those that are open tend to be rather deserted with no facilities other than the basic ( sanitary block, waste disposal etc) open and often the reception closed for long periods during the day as well. Pre-season maintenance has not been done and they often have an unkempt look. Even aires sometimes have water turned off until mid- March or until there is no danger of frost.

What I'm trying to say is not to judge French camping by what it looks like in winter. Northern France can be a bit bleak and grey anyway.

Look carefully at the details of any site you choose and check it is open this year and note the times that reception opens so you are not waiting until late afternoon to book in. Check also that you'll have some hardstanding; it can be very soggy on grass !

We like the Baie de Somme area - huge open skies and wonderful birds and beaches for walking. Some interesting towns too: eg Amiens.

Albert- Picardie- is an interesting town with an open-all-year municipal in town. See MHF database.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Morning Cookies

First question - what time are you landing in France, and what time do you set out on the return?

You may need overnight stops nearby, possibly in both directions. No problem if you do.

Dave


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

We've been across to northern France in March/April (it was an early Easter), not quite as early as you intend but indicative of what you get out of the main season.

We stayed at a site close to Disneyland arriving in glorious sunshine - spending the afternoon basking in the sunshine in shorts/t-shirt. Overnight there was a heavy fall of snow!

Many French campsites including all of those we stayed on during that trip (we stayed on about 5 sites that trip IIRC) didn't feature hardstandings, when the snow fell it made the ground quite soggy and I was quite concerned about getting off the site (we had a Swift 630L at the time which was quite heavy). So I agree wholeheartedly with Grizzly's comment about hardstandings!

Grizzly's comments about the sites seeming deserted chimes with my experience too - on one site they gave us a key for a disabled toilet block that was for our exclusive use, not because any of us is disabled but because we were the only tourers on the site and they didn't want to open up the main toilet block just for us!

I'd recommend finding a site that's close to a decent sized village or town if you don't want to feel isolated. Many French towns have municipal sites which are usually quite well kept and appointed with the advantage (usually) of being in reasonable walking distance of the hub of things.

HTH

MrWez


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I haven't use it for several years but the Air at Honfleur is so popular I would guess it would be open out of season. Plus it's in easy walking distance to the beautiful and picturesque town.

I think MrWez municipal sites tend to have a short summer season.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

MOST campsites are closed until late March / early Aprilas said so that may limit your choice of sites, but there are lots of good aires around - the Honfleur aire is very popular even in the colder times - the French may not be there but the Dutch and Brits keep going.......

Remember the days will not be as long as later in the year and February can be the coldest time in inland areas, milder near the coast.

You MAY encounter snow, but everything does not stop just because of one flake 500 miles away unlike the UK.

Good places to visit include Bayeux (the tapestry is worth a visit), Mont St Michel - you can stay (somewhat unofficially I think) in the car park by the causeway - it is not SUPPOSED to be used as an aire but usually is!

Caen is a nice city to visit with a good centre but HEAVY traffic jams duringt he rush hours. "La petite suisse" is an area south of Caen which has great scenery but can be quite exposed if you are not in the valleys.

Enjoy your trip, there are some good sites around there,

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Penquin said:


> Mont St Michel - you can stay (somewhat unofficially I think) in the car park by the causeway - it is not SUPPOSED to be used as an aire but usually is!
> Dave


I am sure someone has posted you can no longer stay on the Mont St Michel car park!

Le Croytoy, Bai de Somme, has two aires, the one overlooking the harbour would be a good stop at any time of the year. Its in the campsite databse.

peedee


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We can recommend this rather superior aire at Mont St Michel:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4151

It's not open all year but when we were there it opened at the beginning of February. There is a link to their website where you can check.

G


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

We have ben to Le Touquet on aire there usually peeps there in march Quite pleasant too. Got to prepare well for winter, water getting dumped etc heavy on batteries with long nights, but hey you,re only across the water and can always come back and have alaugh about it later
Our first trip we set off to southern Spain with no means of filling the water tank, so went and bought watering can.

norm


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Being as its your first trip into France 100 miles radius seems sensible to me, Honfleur is stretching it a bit and Mont St Michel is too far as well (just my opinion).

I would have an amble along hugging the Opal coast down as far as the Baie de Somme as previously mentioned, there are loads of coastal aires you can visit along the way.

You could then backtrack towards Dunkerque calling in at the places you missed on the way down. 

Give me a shout if you need any further info on aires as I have visited most along that stretch and are all i the database. There wont be too many people around so no probs getting in anywhere but thats how we like it and the coast can be wild and wonderful at that time of year.

Sites open at that time of year will be few as mentioned but you don't really need them when there are so many aires at your disposal, the worst scenario might be that some will have their water turned off, but not all.

Pete


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*FRANCE*

Get over stay on Aire at Marina in Calais 1st night!Have a meal in "LE DETROIT"restaurant opposite the Marina.3 course meal from18euro's.Superb!If the waiter turns up with a dish of prawns in a tomato and garlic sauce don't do as we did and try to send it back as not ordered!It's the compliments of the chef!Next morning drive down to Honfleur(172 motorway miles).Stay a night or two then come back up the Hormandy coast.If you only do 40miles a day you will be back in time to go home.Loads of places to stay inc Dieppe,St Valerie en Caux,Le crotoy,St Valerie sur somme.Le Touquet etc.Have a good time.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Pop down to La-Treport aires about 140 miles from Calais. Nice old seaside town with a few things to see Elect and water will be on.

steve & ann ---- teensvan


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

I would also recommend Le Treport. We really enjoy going to that one, close to the town and they have a lovely fish market, so we usually hook up and cycle down to the fish market, buy some scallops and sea bass, have a wander around and then back to cook tea. Great to be able to have electric so I can have my electric blanket on in winter!!
Also, we like the baie de somme aires as well, St Valerie en Caux,Le crotoy,St Valerie sur somme.Le Touquet etc. We have been to the Le Crotoy one next to the harbour several times. Lovely walks and very close to the restaurants for some great fish dishes. Working in a school we have to make the most of our half terms and it's an ideal area to go to for a week.


----------

